# Shawl



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

What type of boarder should I use for this shawl pattern. The bottom part curls up. Thanks


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

That is a knit stitch... have you found a shawl pattern that uses it or are you making your own?
If I were using it in a blanket, I would do a seed stitch.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

It curls because it’s almost stockinette, which simply curls. You could try a seed stitch border as knit4 suggested, or you could try a simple garter stitch, or moss stitch, or even faux rib. Maybe knit some swatches to see what works best. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

knit4ES said:


> That is a knit stitch... have you found a shawl pattern that uses it or are you making your own?
> If I were using it in a blanket, I would do a seed stitch.


I am making a shawl and I love seed stitch


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

So at the beginning I will do 10 rows of seed stitch and 5 stitch boarder.


----------



## Katee4 (Jul 15, 2018)

This is one of my favorite edgings - it takes some math to figure out the number of stitches to cast on, but it seems to help with stockinette curl.

https://howdidyoumakethis.com/scalloped-knitting-edge-stitch/


----------



## balston (May 28, 2011)

I like the garter or seed stitch for my borders. They work well without adding additional weight.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Katee4 said:


> This is one of my favorite edgings - it takes some math to figure out the number of stitches to cast on, but it seems to help with stockinette curl.
> https://howdidyoumakethis.com/scalloped-knitting-edge-stitch/


That would be nice with the knit stitch pattern OP is using...


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Katee4 said:


> This is one of my favorite edgings - it takes some math to figure out the number of stitches to cast on, but it seems to help with stockinette curl.
> 
> https://howdidyoumakethis.com/scalloped-knitting-edge-stitch/


Too advance for me


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Katee4 said:


> This is one of my favorite edgings - it takes some math to figure out the number of stitches to cast on, but it seems to help with stockinette curl.
> 
> https://howdidyoumakethis.com/scalloped-knitting-edge-stitch/


This looks great. I am looking forward to trying it. Thanks.


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

Katee4 said:


> This is one of my favorite edgings - it takes some math to figure out the number of stitches to cast on, but it seems to help with stockinette curl.
> 
> https://howdidyoumakethis.com/scalloped-knitting-edge-stitch/


Beautiful edging! It does look like it might be hard to do but as I looked at the instructions, taken step by step, I think I can do it! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Katee4 (Jul 15, 2018)

nwlouie said:


> Beautiful edging! It does look like it might be hard to do but as I looked at the instructions, taken step by step, I think I can do it! Thanks for sharing!!


Welcome. I didn't find the stitch itself hard (although i think i changed it a bit; i almost always do), but i found it a challenge to cast on a multiple of 11 and end up with a multiple of 6 - did the math a couple of times so that it would come out right. LOL


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Katee4 said:


> Welcome. I didn't find the stitch itself hard (although i think i changed it a bit; i almost always do), but i found it a challenge to cast on a multiple of 11 and end up with a multiple of 6 - did the math a couple of times so that it would come out right. LOL


This is a great border. How do you cast off with the same border?


----------



## Katee4 (Jul 15, 2018)

ouijian said:


> This is a great border. How do you cast off with the same border?


I learned to do the Kitchener stitch so that it looked like it was the same, but i added it at the end. Another possibility would to be to do two halves, and join them in the middle.

https://www.craftsy.com/knitting/article/knitting-kitchener-stitch-tutorial/


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Katee4 said:


> I learned to do the Kitchener stitch so that it looked like it was the same, but i added it at the end. Another possibility would to be to do two halves, and join them in the middle.
> 
> https://www.craftsy.com/knitting/article/knitting-kitchener-stitch-tutorial/


Okay. I hate Kitchener, but what are you gonna do?


----------



## Katee4 (Jul 15, 2018)

ouijian said:


> Okay. I hate Kitchener, but what are you gonna do?


Yeah, i did at first too (and at one point screwed up on a baby blanket and ended up purling!) but it grew on me over time. Still not my favorite, but i'm happy to know how to do it.


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Katee4 said:


> This is one of my favorite edgings - it takes some math to figure out the number of stitches to cast on, but it seems to help with stockinette curl.
> 
> https://howdidyoumakethis.com/scalloped-knitting-edge-stitch/


Oh I gotta try this, thank you!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

deercreek said:


> Too advance for me


Umm ... I'm certain that the first time you saw someone knitting or crocheting you thought that activity was too advanced for you. You'll never get better without trying more advanced steps. Try it! At worst, you rip it out and do something else.

A few years ago, a KPer was having trouble with the scalloppy beginning of a baby hat. Its beginning is similar to the one shown above. 
https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/bonnet-and-booties-bonnet


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... I'm certain that the first time you saw someone knitting or crocheting you thought that activity was too advanced for you. You'll never get better without trying more advanced steps. Try it! At worst, you rip it out and do something else.
> 
> A few years ago, a KPer was having trouble with the scalloppy beginning of a baby hat. Its beginning is similar to the one shown above.
> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/bonnet-and-booties-bonnet


Seems like I remember doing a ruffled edge on something and I had to cast on something like three times as many stitches as I ended up with. Does that sound about right?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ouijian said:


> Seems like I remember doing a ruffled edge on something and I had to cast on something like three times as many stitches as I ended up with. Does that sound about right?


It wasn't this one: https://www.prima.co.uk/craft/knitting-patterns/news/a21928/baby-hat-knitting-pattern/


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Look up knitted lace edgings on ravelry and choose one that is knit sideways. This way you can pick up stitches as you go. This way you do not need to do the Kitchener or sew on the lace afterwards.


----------



## filfac (Nov 4, 2013)

I am currently knitting a poncho in a somewhat similar pattern and have used the seed stitch for borders. Unfortunately the bottom border curls terribly and even the sides tend to curl so I would try something other than the seed stitch. I am hoping blocking will help.


----------



## Rhonda Abernethy (May 1, 2017)

Agree with seed stitch border ideas although I also like an icord border stitch for shawls.


----------



## Rhonda Abernethy (May 1, 2017)

Agree with seed stitch border ideas although I also like an icord border stitch for shawls.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Katee4 said:


> This is one of my favorite edgings - it takes some math to figure out the number of stitches to cast on, but it seems to help with stockinette curl.
> 
> https://howdidyoumakethis.com/scalloped-knitting-edge-stitch/


That is a beautiful edging and would be perfect with the stitch mentioned.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Katee4 said:


> This is one of my favorite edgings - it takes some math to figure out the number of stitches to cast on, but it seems to help with stockinette curl.
> 
> https://howdidyoumakethis.com/scalloped-knitting-edge-stitch/


OH I love this pattern! Thank you for sharing!! I will try and use this pattern.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

I would use a seed stitch or moss stitch. I love those as edgings on scarves.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Katee4 said:



> This is one of my favorite edgings - it takes some math to figure out the number of stitches to cast on, but it seems to help with stockinette curl.
> 
> https://howdidyoumakethis.com/scalloped-knitting-edge-stitch/


I love this edging, Katee4. I can see where it could be very useful--and it says it is easier than it looks, so I'm saving the link with hopes to try it soon.
Thanks for the post.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

May I suggest a couple rows seed stitch followed by a picot BO...


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

deercreek said:


> So at the beginning I will do 10 rows of seed stitch and 5 stitch boarder.


Good plan!


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

Seed stitch or garter stitch would be my first choice. Second choice would be a crocheted edging.


----------



## 777cam (Oct 28, 2013)

This is the one I am doing right now. It has a picot bind off.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eyelet-lace-shawlette


----------



## Christiane (Mar 31, 2011)

Katee4 said:


> This is one of my favorite edgings - it takes some math to figure out the number of stitches to cast on, but it seems to help with stockinette curl.
> 
> https://howdidyoumakethis.com/scalloped-knitting-edge-stitch/


Thanks for posting this link


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Katee4 said:


> This is one of my favorite edgings - it takes some math to figure out the number of stitches to cast on, but it seems to help with stockinette curl.
> 
> https://howdidyoumakethis.com/scalloped-knitting-edge-stitch/


Very lovely suggestion.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Katee4 said:


> This is one of my favorite edgings - it takes some math to figure out the number of stitches to cast on, but it seems to help with stockinette curl.
> 
> https://howdidyoumakethis.com/scalloped-knitting-edge-stitch/


That is beautiful - I marked to look at later


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Katee4 said:


> Welcome. I didn't find the stitch itself hard (although i think i changed it a bit; i almost always do), but i found it a challenge to cast on a multiple of 11 and end up with a multiple of 6 - did the math a couple of times so that it would come out right. LOL


Lovely edging thanks for sharing - I'd have to do the math a few times too!


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

deercreek said:


> What type of boarder should I use for this shawl pattern. The bottom part curls up. Thanks


Preferably one who doesn't eat too much to straighten out the bottom part.
Sorry, couldn't resist! Boarder is the person who lives in your house, border is the edge of the shawl.
OK, back to my own knitting and errors!!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

EstherOne said:


> Preferably one who doesn't eat too much to straighten out the bottom part.
> Sorry, couldn't resist! Boarder is the person who lives in your house, border is the edge of the shawl.
> OK, back to my own knitting and errors!!


Doubtless the fault of that damnable invention autocorrect!! Reminds me of a classified ad I saw once in a local paper 'for sale - fur coat with boarder' ....... ????????


----------



## barbknits19 (Nov 27, 2016)

I agree...seed stitch or garter will do the job but not detract from the lovely pattern you've chosen.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

It's very pretty and even though I could follow along and see what she was doing I think I would become frustrated between the math and remembering all those steps. It probably would be easier for me to just crochet a border around the finished blanket! Thanks for showing how to do it, though. It was very interesting! :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

barbknits19 said:


> I agree...seed stitch or garter will do the job but not detract from the lovely pattern you've chosen.


Experience has taught me that *the seed stitch solution doesn't always work[/i]. https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/pineapple-knit-afghan It was written with a built-in seed stitch border, and the strength of the mostly-stockinette sides was such that it flipped the whole seed stitch border to the other side! That's why it languished for so many years - waiting for me to find the perfect border to add to it.*


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Katee4 said:


> This is one of my favorite edgings - it takes some math to figure out the number of stitches to cast on, but it seems to help with stockinette curl.
> 
> https://howdidyoumakethis.com/scalloped-knitting-edge-stitch/


I like this, thanks for sharing


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Katee4 said:


> This is one of my favorite edgings - it takes some math to figure out the number of stitches to cast on, but it seems to help with stockinette curl.
> 
> https://howdidyoumakethis.com/scalloped-knitting-edge-stitch/


Oh my this is lovely!!!


----------



## WillNotCook (Mar 31, 2015)

Katee4 said:


> This is one of my favorite edgings - it takes some math to figure out the number of stitches to cast on, but it seems to help with stockinette curl.
> 
> https://howdidyoumakethis.com/scalloped-knitting-edge-stitch/


I LOVE THIS !!!

And thank you so much for the link to instructions. I'm going to make this the bottom edge of my next sweater.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Lovely edging - hope to use it soon. Thanks


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Katee4 said:


> This is one of my favorite edgings - it takes some math to figure out the number of stitches to cast on, but it seems to help with stockinette curl.
> 
> https://howdidyoumakethis.com/scalloped-knitting-edge-stitch/


I like that border. Very pretty. :sm24:


----------



## Amyah (Oct 17, 2017)

I think that the seed stitch (rice stitch) would be very nice as it makes little bumps which would match the holes pattern and it will give a weight to the knit without having it too heavy...


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Katee4 said:


> This is one of my favorite edgings - it takes some math to figure out the number of stitches to cast on, but it seems to help with stockinette curl.
> 
> https://howdidyoumakethis.com/scalloped-knitting-edge-stitch/


Thank you I've bookmarked this ..some things I'm not sure off so I might be getting back to you ????


----------



## Claudia1652 (Jan 14, 2016)

I love doing lace borders on shawls. You can either knit the edging separately or you can pick up stitches directly on the shawl. A picot edge is pretty too but I’m not sure it would have the weight to hold back the curling.


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

Same here


----------

